# Looking for Spoo breeder for potential Service Dog



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I have a year old pup that is replacing my nine year old service dog. He is doing really well in his training. Wilson is from Jacknic in Michigan. He's smart as a whip, very athletic, healthy, active outside, calm inside. My daughter has a littermate and he is also doing quite well. We have had a positive experience with Kathy at Jacknic.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

From upper MI you can deal with most breeders in Southern Ontario too. There's lots... so maybe don't dismiss that area.

Some breeders may specialize in breeding a line based on temperament. And producing pups with a temperament suitable to Service. It would be great to find one. Hopefully you will.  

Failing that tho, all breeders will know the individual temperaments of their pups. And can surely direct you to one that has those traits. When other pups of the litter may differ.

Best of luck!


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi! I grew up in the UP. I don't personally have any experience with any spoo breeders, but I have been looking around for one, I am near Grand Rapids now. 

I did find a website that looked promising, rivers edge standard poodles. They are in the UP. 

Also, am looking into Jacknic. And Joy's Painted Valley Poodles. 

good luck! Let us know who you find!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

jacknic is a member here.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you Mary for mentioning my dogs. I like a very smart, workable dog, and that is what I aim to breed. I am a conformation person at heart, but a couple of my own dogs have agility titles, CGC, and we have done a little bit in weight pull, but owners of my pups/dogs have done an amazing amount of training and have received titles. As far as conformation my dogs have been very successful, and although you may think it doesn't take much, at the level that I compete, it takes a very sound and stable dog to keep up the demands. I also have donated multiple puppies to my good friends prison program to be trained as service dogs. We currently have two puppies in a program in WI. 
Here is a photo of one of the pups in training.







[/URL][/URL]


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Jacknic said:


> .... I also have donated multiple puppies to my good friends prison program to be trained as service dogs. We currently have two puppies in a program in WI.
> Here is a photo of one of the pups in training.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Jacknic, I am impressed that you have donated to a prison program. That speaks highly of you. Those programs have always fascinated me. Such an awesome thing to have an outlet for love from those kept imprisoned, and to give them a skill that will be so useful beyond prison too. 

Do you by any chance know how to get on a list for a prison trained dog? I'm 69 and am wondering if I will have the energy in a few years to do all of the training from the start with a little puppy, much as I love them to bits.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

OOPS

River Edge is located a hour or two north of Grand Rapids MI


----------

